# Hoyt Tribute vs Oneida Phoenix ?



## DutchMike

I have started bowshooting since 4 years, moving from 25# wood hunting bow to a Hoyt Protec LX Pro, and bought a Hoyt Tribute 40-50#. Then bought another 2nd hand Tribute. The first one set at 52# and the other at 73#. 
Shooting fingers (american leather glove, timberdoodle 2rest, absolutely looove both), no sights...

I like the Tributes, but they are no longer being made. Now I just found that Oneida makes bows specifically for fingershooters. I know there is a brand specific forum on Oneida, but Didnt find what I was looking for.

So do any of you have experience in both the Tribute and the new Oneida Phoenix?


Ps, I am from Europe, shooting backyard target and 3d only, shooting compound fingers no sight seems to be very uncommon around here....


----------



## zmk

Both bows are suitable for finger shooting and both have pros and cons ie overall weight, let off, back wall etc.


----------



## russr

Hi

DOn't know the tribute personally.

The Oneida's are different (I personally like that!).

Things that sold me on them: 
The whole "Recurve/compound" appeal
Once you are familiar with it, you will never need to take the bow to a bowshop/tech. You can make all your adjustments, replace strings, cables, etc. without a bow press.
Within the Oneida community, you can still find advice, workarounds and parts for bows that have been out of production for 30 years.
New company owner (Bass Pro) is making small, incremental improvements (replacing some parts that were previously plastic with alumin(i)um, etc.
The new bow (Phoenix) is probably worth looking at. Most reviewers say it is long enough (~44" tip-to-tip) to avoid finger pinch, though I would prefer longer. Some of the older rare-to-find bows (Extreme, Falcon and Pro) are very well suited to finger target shooting (I shoot NFAA barebow, no sights with my 2 Oneida Pro Eagles, lofting ~700gr 2613 poles downrange fairly effortlessly).

I plan on setting one of my Pro's (or a Phoenix) up for 3D - looks like a lotta fun!

Hope that helps

russ


----------



## DutchMike

Gentlemen, tx for the input. Specs on both bows are comparable. Tribute is a bit heavier, a bit slower, letoff is similar, but flexible on the phoenix.
Attractive for the phoenix is the fact you can maintain and tune it easily yourself.
Fingerpinch is not expected to be much of an issue, i pull 3 under, and shoot 2 under....

But i have no clue whatsover on the difference in feel, and whether the phoenix would feel more natural to shoot without sights....
I am guessing i have to find the right excuse and buy it, so I can do the compare myself...


----------



## shadowhunter

Hey, Dutchmike, don't you like the Protec? I feel it is the best of the bunch being considered here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-prez

russr said:


> The Oneida's are different (I personally like that!).
> 
> Once you are familiar with it, you will never need to take the bow to a bowshop/tech. You can make all your adjustments, replace strings, cables, etc. without a bow press.
> Within the Oneida community, you can still find advice, workarounds and parts for bows that have been out of production for 30 years.
> New company owner (Bass Pro) is making small, incremental improvements (replacing some parts that were previously plastic with alumin(i)um, etc.
> The new bow (Phoenix) is probably worth looking at. Most reviewers say it is long enough (~44" tip-to-tip) to avoid finger pinch, though I would prefer longer. Some of the older rare-to-find bows (Extreme, Falcon and Pro) are very well suited to finger target shooting (I shoot NFAA barebow, no sights with my 2 Oneida Pro Eagles, lofting ~700gr 2613 poles downrange fairly effortlessly).
> 
> I plan on setting one of my Pro's (or a Phoenix) up for 3D - looks like a lotta fun!


Where can I get information on the Oneida Phoenix? I tried looking at the Oneida website and there was NOTHING there?

My husband has shot Oneida for many years, liking the Pro Eagle very much, but was looking for something newer. The previous time we looked at Oneida, all the bows listed were short tip-to-tip, evidently aimed at bow fishing or maybe hunting, not target finger shooting.

I had not heard anything about Bass Pro getting involved.


----------



## DutchMike

@shadowhunter: for me the tribute is smoother. I like the wheels on the tribute, the cams on the protec i dont like that much. In comparison it has a very short valley, and tends to get away from me easier. Upside of the protec is the more solid wall. On my 52# tribute the wall is verrry soft, on my 73# tribute the wall is much harder, and its probably the reason why i shoot a bit better with it.

But I consider myself new at the game, and probably lack the experience to appreciate the finesses of the lx pro limbs. Either way, for me the tribute is a good overall package.

Ps, The hard wall is one of the advantages of the Oneida Phoenix...


----------



## DutchMike

@wa-prez, seems info on the oneida site is somewhat scarce, but I found some info on length on ulysse-archerie.com/gb/142-phoenix-bows

Max length is 43,75 tip to tip


----------



## lentuk

I shot an Oneida for years thinking it had less finger pinch.


----------



## mechahayai

There are a lot of guys finger shooting the Phoenix. It has the true center shot of the Kestrel, but the over all geometry of the Black Eagle. Only three sizes now. Short - short cams with Hawk limbs, Medium - medium cams and Hawk limbs and Long - Medium cams and regular limbs. All are carbon fiber now. I haven't heard of anyone complaining about finger pinch on the Phoenix.


----------



## Blackeagle1

I’ve shot strictly Oneidas fingers for over 35 years. New Phoenix is a great finger bow. No pinch for me. 29” dL. Smooth as butter to draw. Not the fastest bow out there. But speed means little to me.


----------



## DutchMike

Just found a new video from the Australian dealer for Oneida. It seems to me that there is a design weakness in how the cams of the Phoenix are kept in position by using an alan bolt. Apparently happened to 2 of the 12 he had sold. 
He was using cables from gstrings, not the original factory cables...

I want to like the bow, But may be better to just wait until they fix the issue.


----------



## DutchMike

Just re-read my above post... To clarify on above: 2 out of 12 new phoenixes he sold had this problem, and dealer used gstrings to fix the bow due to lack of support from oneida eagle.


----------



## mechahayai

I know it's not encouraging to see anyone having problems with their new bow. The Ozzy in the video is a good guy. He had no support or experience with the new Oneidas and his frustration got the best of him. The Oneida community is what makes the bows so great. There are at least half a dozen regular Joes who can fix/upgrade any Oneida for you regardless of age or problem. The cool thing about these bows is that you can literally have it blow up and sit down and rebuild it on your truck tailgate if you have the replacement parts. Cable replacements and cam adjustments are a piece of cake once you have some experience. If you buy a new Phoenix you have the factory warranty, plus the benefit of the changes they have made since it's intro to boost quality control.


----------



## DutchMike

Yes, its probably easier once done a few times...
I read that it is recommended to renew cables each 5000-8000 shots.... so experience would be gained yearly


----------



## zmk

In my experience the cables don't last more that 3000 shots max. I have used stock cables from Oneida, after market cables from American Eagle and ********* Archery. All them have a lifespan between 2500 to 3000 shots. I recently enquired from G String as well and they too say that it is about right with their cables too.


----------



## DutchMike

Cause its hot, i got nothing better to do in the shade, and to keep some movment in this fingershooting section, just reviving this thread &#55358;&#56799;*♂
Based on above comments, I decided the Oneida is not an option for my shooting. I shoot a lot some weeks, and 3000 shots is waay to few between revisions for me, even if I do love the concept of it...
Also based on above comments, I have had the protec lxpro retuned, and am awaiting delivery of another timberdoodle rest to get this shooting again.... see if I now can get along with the cams.
Still looking for that new bow though as well (yeah, its a hobby). Based on a few comments in this forum, I am now looking into the Win&Win Black Dragonfly 40... 2018 version seems really well build, good price too. Ah well, lets see


----------



## DutchMike

Update: I just fitted the Protec LX Pro with a Timberdoodle 2, and have been shooting a bit. It appears the valley is not an issue, the cams and backwall feel good, and my accuracy is better than with my 53# Tribute. It appears that Shadowhunter (above) was right... 
I never thought my first and cheapest compound would be best of the bunch.... happy i found it tho


----------



## DutchMike

Update for those that might be interested.... I just bought an Oneida Black Eagle ESC with factory original custom american flag paint job. 2004 I think, not a scratch on it. I did not want to buy an try a new Phoenix, but 2nd hand is different. Well, I am not disappointed. This is by far the easiest to shoot bow I have ever shot. My first set of 7 shots was at 15 metres to get a feel for the height ( not using a sight), then 5 shots at 25m and then 7 at 35m... the bottom one i pulled, but rest is pretty good group for me for first time... I am impressed with this bow!


----------



## 893301

DutchMike said:


> I have started bowshooting since 4 years, moving from 25# wood hunting bow to a Hoyt Protec LX Pro, and bought a Hoyt Tribute 40-50#. Then bought another 2nd hand Tribute. The first one set at 52# and the other at 73#.
> Shooting fingers (american leather glove, timberdoodle 2rest, absolutely looove both), no sights...
> 
> I like the Tributes, but they are no longer being made. Now I just found that Oneida makes bows specifically for fingershooters. I know there is a brand specific forum on Oneida, but Didnt find what I was looking for.
> 
> So do any of you have experience in both the Tribute and the new Oneida Phoenix?
> 
> 
> Ps, I am from Europe, shooting backyard target and 3d only, shooting compound fingers no sight seems to be very uncommon around here....


I have both bows. Tribute is more accurate. I love them both


----------

